
Kickstarter for a JavaScript top level domain (.js TLD) (2012) - cow9
https://github.com/ozten/TLD.js
======
cow9
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4020210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4020210)

